# Linux Opera 26



## roddierod (Jan 26, 2015)

Just wondering if anyone has attempted to run Linux Opera 26 on FreeBSD and had any success?

I got the .deb unpacked by file system layout is foreign to me.


----------



## goshanecr (Sep 21, 2015)

roddierod said:


> Just wondering if anyone has attempted to run Linux Opera 26 on FreeBSD and had any success?


Good day!
Are you have any success with starting new opera on FreeBSD?


----------



## roddierod (Sep 21, 2015)

Nope.  It was too long ago for me to recall the exact problems.

I then moved on to trying to get Vivaldi browser's Linux version to work...but it keep giving me Linux Kernel version errors (no matter what I changed the version number for *compat.linux.osrelease* to.  So I stopped trying on that too.


----------



## goshanecr (Sep 22, 2015)

Thank for reply!

I'm tryin www/otter-browser as something "like opera", and hope it will be developed and not abandoned. Interesting variant.


----------



## roddierod (Sep 22, 2015)

I went the opposite direction....using www/uzbl


----------



## goshanecr (Sep 22, 2015)

Yes! It's interesting too, also I will try it as lightweight browser for my old P2 laptop.


----------



## james122333 (Oct 11, 2015)

Did anyone port it?
http://sourcecode.opera.com/


----------

